# Welcher Monitor?



## fexx (29. August 2002)

chellaz zusammen,
ich habe vor mir in der nächsten zeit einen neuen monitor zu kaufen.
ich wollte unbedingt einen 15" tft haben,
kann mir da jemand einen empfehlen? ich benutze meinen rechner nur für grafik und screen design.

thnx, fexx.


----------



## mudderbaimer (29. August 2002)

firma rombus ist empfehlenswert würd da einfach mal schauen


----------



## Dr_Ogen (2. September 2002)

Tooltipp:ebay


----------



## mudderbaimer (3. September 2002)

fujitsu Bildschirme sind auch sehr Laufsicher


----------

